# mazda rx8



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

just seen the ad for this,looks pretty nice! 1.3 rotary engine that can throw out 238bhp without a turbo sounds pretty impressive!! Anyone had any experience of it??I know they guzzle oil but it does look sweet!


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

It's a four door family car. I'd go for a Passat!


----------



## raks (Sep 7, 2003)

it may have some awesome power for what it is. But i heard you need to change the oil or top up the oil not sure which every 2 full tank fill ups of petrol.

Couldn't be doing with that. 

The one in X-men 2 looked nice thought ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> just seen the ad for this,looks pretty nice! 1.3 rotary engine that can throw out 238bhp without a turbo sounds pretty impressive!!


Absolutly bugger all torque though. And it looks VERY japanese. :-/


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Â And it looks VERY japanese. :-/


Yer too polite, Kev......I would just call it an ugly bugger.


----------



## gazza73 (Oct 20, 2003)

No contest!!!!!!!!

The RX-8 just looks like a typical jap (although Ford owned) car. Like the design teem dreamed up 2 fantastic lookig cars and some bigwig decided to chop both designs in half and marry them together.

I haven't seen them in the flesh yet but what I have seen doesn't impress. If we wanted 4 seater coups we'd all have beemers 

Sleak sexy lines, fat wheels under bulging arches, a rear end only Kylie can match and handling and performance that most of us will never come close to being able to unleash, I would say was a good enough reason for choosing a TT.......... :-*


----------



## danttse (Sep 7, 2003)

what car reckon it will go from 20k to 7.5k in 4 years, doesnt matter how nice it looks or how nice it is thats terrible!!


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

At least they compensate for all their - all these safety features will prevent an accident - by give each buyer a comp. high performance driving day.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Hard as nails:

http://viral.lycos.co.uk/attachments/2025/Flytrap.mov


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> I haven't seen them in the flesh yet but what I have seen doesn't impress.


I saw one on Sunday parked at the Perth Dobbies. I must admit that initially I didn't even notice it (even though it was in "look at me" red). When I did see it, the thing that struck me that it did seem very ordinary. Ok, that might have had something to do with the eight TT's parked in spitting distance of it...


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2003)

Well, I had a test drive in one of these the other day, and I've cancelled my order for the TT in favour of one of these. Yes my company tax will get hammered, but It's cheaper per month, better relability than the TT, drives fantastic, handles better than the TT (IMHO), I think it look great and stands out quite a bit (see umpteen TT's everyday driving up and down the motorway), Highly tunable if you want, low servicing costs, accessible rear seats(family). But then again each to their own... I certainly like them Bob...
Oh and BTW, The Mazda's BOSE system, completely blows the TT's out of the water


----------



## rael (May 7, 2002)

I just sold my TTC 225 for an RX8 on order since Jan this year. Its a brilliant flexible ncar with good looks, more driveable than TTC, similar power and 2 proper seats in the back but drives like a sports car. In recent car reviews it blows the TT out of the water and at Â£22k for high powered model leaves the TT standing l!! And it will be rare on the roads. Oh yeah, their BOSE is superb compared to the TT noise.

I think the TT's time is at an end, the 3.2 change proves that Audi are trying to drag the last out of the shape resulting in a very heavy and expensive tank of a car, now far too common.

Just look at the number up for sale, pages of them in Auto trader and although prices suggest values are holding my sale experience suggest that the real price is a lot, lot lower.

rael


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2003)

Have you already got the car Rael? I'm going for another test drive, longer one, on Friday. I'm hoping that the brokers can come up with a car for me. I really would like the car in Titainium grey. But I'd settle for any colour really, as long as I can get my hands on it earlier... ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> ...better relability than the TT...


I would suggest that there are not enough of this model on the road to prove this is statisically true. Bet you not all the faults have been found yet...good luck with your new car.


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Don't want to worry you but my 70 year old mother in law (to be) has just bought one....she described it as a nice sensible car!


----------



## rael (May 7, 2002)

hammered,

Picking mine UP this Friday. Tit grey hi powered with leather and sports exhaust (plus other extras). Ordered mine back in Jan so been waiting a while but there are some available now with dealers, other non-Mazda also have stock but selling at premium.

On my test up the M20 tried to get the rev buzzer to go off in 4th, did 120mph first without noticing speeds. Great car to drive either at leisure (which the TT is not) or at speed (only time TT is any good).

There is a very good RX forum up and running on;

http://www.rx8club.com/index.php?s=

See you there

rael


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Great car to drive either at leisure (which the TT is not) or at speed (only time TT is any good).


Wouldn't agree with you on this point at all. There is a tendency for ex-TT owners to slag off the TT once they no longer own it though. Different strokes for different folks I guess. :-/


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

A guy at work's got one. I think it looks rather nice, although the interior's not so good. He's a bit disappointed with the performance though.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Wouldn't agree with you on this point at all. There is a tendency for ex-TT owners to slag off the TT once they no longer own it though. Different strokes for different folks I guess. Â :-/


Or maybe some just move onto cars that they find to be 'better' that also retrospectively highlight some of the TTs shortcomings which may not have been apparent until they bought that Boxster, M3, RS4, 996 etc? 

I think it's a revelation to some who move on to a car that drives better than the TT. This does not constitute 'slagging' the TT merely understanding that other cars can do things better.

One never hears anyone berate the TTs styling or interior or build quality (although component quality is below par). Mainly 'slagging' is confined to areas of driving dynamics - handling, steering, brakes, gear change, engine smoothness and rev band, acceleration etc. , where the TT has many peers that should be experienced by the keen driver.

Of course if one just wants to stick leds all over the place, polish, and dump valves, and append the interior with stick on alloy bits, boost gauges etc, then driving dynamics are not so high on the agenda, and maybe one _will_ keep the TT forever. But I doubt it. People move on. Some even buy taxis and tractors 

I have yet to encounter anyone here who has had a thoroughly unpleasant TT ownership experience and hates the car. Although we tolerate the odd Scooby flamer :

Most enjoy the TT. Many find something better/different. But the TT has it's place in motoring history and that's cool 'cos I'd be surprised if the RX8 finds one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2003)

> Don't want to worry you but my 70 year old mother in law (to be) has just bought one....she described it as a nice sensible car!


Says he with an MR2, girly car...lol Â 

garyc,
Yes the TT does have it's place in history, but you'll probably find it put in two different categories by the press. Most intuotive car for it's time, but also in the car most likely to dissappoint. The press have always mantained that the car could have been a hell of a lot better...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Says he with an MR2, girly car...lol Â
> 
> garyc,
> Yes the TT does have it's place in history, but you'll probably find it put in two different categories by the press. Most intuotive car for it's time, but also in the car most likely to dissappoint. The press have always mantained that the car could have been a hell of a lot better...


I know. Make it at least 200kg lighter. Fit either a free revving smooth 4 pot, or 6 cylinder high revver, get the weight distribution close to 50/50, put some feeliing in the steering, improve brake cooling. Divorce the Golf association. 

Many owners don't care so much about driving as it is good enough for them. Can't really argue with that.

It certainly fosters a certain community spirit though. Witness them wot hang around here 4 years after disposing of car. That's cool.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2003)

I think that you have to go and drive the rx8 to really appreciate it. The difference especially in the driving/ handling experience. IMO, the tt feels dead and dull and i'll include my 225 s3 in that as i've owned both. They are both excellent in long distance cruising, tt excellent styling wwith a sophistication, s3 v practical and fast, with huge amounts of grip. But, they neither feel alive or give much feedback on twisty roads, and the best roads are here in rural cumbria. When pushed hard there's that understeer problem.
Rx8 feels more like a sports car should; the steering is light, cornering, even at high speed the car stays flat with huge amounts of grip and can be pushed through corners beatutifully. and the engine note is much more entertaining than TT, though S3 sounds more beefy than the TT.
The interior is not up to audi quality, but is still better than a lot of manufacturers. Seats are better than those crappy ones in the TT (and thats my professional opinion!). Bose standard, electric seat adjustment with leather option, xenons standard on the 230hp, lsd standard on both models.
I am considering 330ci, but the Rx8 , is just as much fun, and Â£6k cheaper. I think that any teethng problems if there are any, will be sorted by mazda quickly and efficiently, as they have a reputation to keep, which is more than we can say about the way audi do things! Dealers and cs included
Overall, I think that the tt or the s3 are not the best drivers cars but what they do, is done well but without the driving experience/feel that one expects from a proper sports car.
So before you slag the rx8 from the high thrones of your armchairs, actually drive one to see what I mean. Try it!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I know. Â Make it at least 200kg lighter. Â Fit either a free revving smooth 4 pot, or 6 cylinder high revver, get the weight distribution close to 50/50, put some feeliing in the steering, improve brake cooling. Â Divorce the Golf association.


... and beef up the rear end transmission, and alter the haldex programming to make it more rear biased, rather than the fwd car that it really is at the moment.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Or maybe some just move onto cars that they find to be 'better' that also retrospectively highlight some of the TTs shortcomings which may not have been apparent until they bought that Boxster, M3, RS4, 996 etc?
> 
> I think it's a revelation to some who move on to a car that drives better than the TT. Â This does not constitute 'slagging' the TT merely understanding that other cars can do things better.


This is exactly what I found, when moving to the Boxster.



> keep a TT forever .....But I doubt it. Â People move on. Â Some even buy taxis and tractors


Getting bored with the oil burner, yet, Â Gary Â  I would buy a TT again, at some time in the future, no doubt Â


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Getting bored with the oil burner, yet, Â Gary Â  Â I would buy a TT again, at some time in the future, no doubt Â


Not really bored. It's a nice business tool and I can't think of many other places where I'd want to spend 35K miles a year. It's still quite fun, embarassing lots of so-called perfomance cars with all that torque, and doing it at 40.2mpg (3000 miles avge)

For driving/owning pleasure, I'm holding out for a 911, which may have to wait a while given current financial climate.  Nothing else will do.

Probably going to change Mrs Cs Spyder in for something different in the Spring, but not another TT.


----------



## rael (May 7, 2002)

The TT will become a 'classic' no doubt and the idea of a sports car still returning (for me) 30 mpg is great. But I also think it has an image problem. Very rarely do I find one driven properly, I pass too many poodling along on the inside lane, and the introduction of the smaller engine and larger 3.2 will dilute their value and increase their number on the road. The competition has now caught up with the styling, the 350 and Crossfire both have a a TTC influence but have moved ahead although maybe still with some teething problem.

The RX8 is different in that it is a sports car but with 2 proper seats at the back and those suicide doors for easy access. Even Jags last concept car explored that option and others will follow. I think it looks better from the front and side (although nobody can beat the TTC from the back) and is value for money which the TT no longer has now that Audi reliable premium has gone.

One other thing and I did use to mention this last year when I was still actively posting here, this site is very negative. My TT ownership enjoyment was marred whenl I discovered this site and came across all the moaning. Also, there is a hard core of contributers on this site who think they rule its contents, who are very blinkered and can spoil the purpose of such a medium.

The TT is a great car but for me its time to move on, 18 months is long enough to enjoy the experience, I even did the Big John day out to learn how to best drive the car so it cannot be argued I did not max out in the car.

rael


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Not really bored. Â It's a nice business tool and I can't think of many other places where I'd want to spend 35K miles a year. Â It's still quite fun, embarassing lots of so-called perfomance cars with all that torque, and doing it at 40.2mpg (3000 miles avge)


It sounds ideal for the purpose. I couldn't justify anything like that as I don't do the mileage any more, but I have Peugeot oil burner Â : as a second car (43mpg but only 92bhp Â :-[). Diesels are not so bad, after all. Last year, somehow I clocked up 22k miles in it!



> For driving/owning pleasure, I'm holding out for a 911, which may have to wait a while given current financial climate. Â  Â Nothing else will do.


 8) Will this be your first 911?



> Probably going to change Mrs Cs Spyder in for something different in the Spring, but not another TT.


Never owned an Alfa, but I've always fancied a 156 or a 147 as a second car. IMHO, the only make that rivals the TT for style. They drive pretty well, too.

 oops - are we off topic - well we are in other marques Â


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Aye will be first 911 I've owned - although I've borrowed and driven quite a few over the years on track and road and I love 'em.

Briefly toyed with getting one instead of the RS4, but want to wait and savour the experience.

Just need that stock to move a little more over the next year and wait for sme options to ripen. Â Oh and not tell Mrs C until deed is done :-X

Alfa ownership has not been too bad for us. Â The car is far from perfect, but once that V6 is on song you tend to forget all the cars foibles. Â No slouch either with 220hp although fwd is not ideal. Â Big fun though. 

Not idea what will get instead. Â Mrs C has horses so we may get something more utility based. :-/


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> One other thing and I did use to mention this last year when I was still actively posting here, this site is very negative. My TT ownership enjoyment was marred whenl I discovered this site and came across all the moaning. Also, there is a hard core of contributers on this site who think they rule its contents, who are very blinkered and can spoil the purpose of such a medium.
> 
> The TT is a great car but for me its time to move on, 18 months is long enough to enjoy the experience, I even did the Big John day out to learn how to best drive the car so it cannot be argued I did not max out in the car.
> 
> rael


There are a lot of people on this site that take things far too seriously, I agree. I too, found the TT a little dull to drive but I am glad that I owned the car for the nine months that I did. Fatherhood enforced a change to a big sedate cruiser, and I am thoroughly enjoying this car too. It is so different to the TT.

Enjoy your new car - I look forward to your comments in 18 months time when you have had a chance to let the novelty wear off. If you are still raving about it, it will be a testament to Mazda.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't mind anyone Japanese car owners criticising the TT and I'm sure that they don't mind me calling an RX8 as a family saloon.

It is a fine car for dropping the kids off at school, nipping to the supermarket for the weekly shopping, that Sunday jaunt to the local garden centre and the family summer holiday towing the caravan.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2003)

> I don't mind anyone Japanese car owners criticising the TT and I'm sure that they don't mind me calling an RX8 as a family saloon.
> 
> It is a fine car for dropping the kids off at school, nipping to the supermarket for the weekly shopping, that Sunday jaunt to the local garden centre and the family summer holiday towing the caravan.


Funny you should say that vagman, I saw some old geezer in a TT towing his caravan up the M1 the other week. I'm sure that there will be plenty more people towing things in TT's than there will be RX-8's. Mainly because you can't fit them with tow-bars... At least you can't from the dealers. 
BTW,
I think you'll find that the people in this thread are actually comparing the TT with the RX-8. Having driven both, I can say that the RX-8 certainly gives the driver a more envolved feeling/drive than the TT. My TT was a very good car, and like others have enjoyed driving it. I know I'm going to have just as much an enjoying time with the RX-8 if it turns out to be just like my old TT was with having nothing go wrong with it (very lucky there considering what some people in here have had to put up with)...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Clarkson certainy rated it's rack handling prowess last night on TG and the Stig put a very respectable lap time in. On visual appearance it looks like it will lap faster than a TT on a flying lap.

The lack of torque might be the road achilles heel for the RX8 - bit lke the S2000: great on song on a flying lap, emabarrasing if caught napping in the wrong gear on the road?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

That was exactly my problem with it when I test drove one. Â Good fun beyond 6000 rpm, but so dreary until then.

Not for me thanks.

However, I think the price may allow a lot of people to forgive the car for its low rev short comings.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

price is the killing factor here... its cheap for the power you get. However you will be seen to start with as something different on the road, but give it 3-4 yrs and the teens will be buying them in hoards and it will end up the hoon car (coming from New Zeland every teen gets a rx7 and will now strive for rx8 ! its the uk equiv to the escort of old or the micra/clio now)


----------

